# Moving to Canada, as skilled immigrant



## saikat.bis (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello,
This is Saikat to introduce myself. I'm looking to make a move to Canada by post mid 2010, under skilled immigrant category.

I capacitate myself as Oracle PL/SQL developer, with 4 years of experience. I have been in consultation of "Global Immigration Consultancy Services" (gicsgroup(dot)com) for some time now. They have assured me of getting me a decent job with decent salary in Canada. What I'm not able to find is a review from anyone on their quality of service. I don't want to land myself up to any awkward situations, like a job that doesn't suit my credentials etc. I don't have any friend or family member over there, so I would be completely on my own. 

Can anybody help me out by informing if they are aware of this consultancies service profile! Also, they could possibly suggest any other consultancies, or some contacts who can help me out with jobs on hand before I make my move?

Appreciate your reply and help greatly, on this.

Cheers
~Saikat


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

saikat.bis said:


> Hello,
> This is Saikat to introduce myself. I'm looking to make a move to Canada by post mid 2010, under skilled immigrant category.
> 
> I capacitate myself as Oracle PL/SQL developer, with 4 years of experience. I have been in consultation of "Global Immigration Consultancy Services" (gicsgroup(dot)com) for some time now. They have assured me of getting me a decent job with decent salary in Canada. What I'm not able to find is a review from anyone on their quality of service. I don't want to land myself up to any awkward situations, like a job that doesn't suit my credentials etc. I don't have any friend or family member over there, so I would be completely on my own.
> ...


I am not too sure what you are asking here. Do you want an opinion on Global Immigration Consultancy Services? If so all I can say is that I looked at its website and was *NOT* impressed. Personally I would have nothing to do with them. If you are in an occupation is on the Skilled Workers List then you are quite capable of making the application yourself without paying out good money to some consultancy group.


----------



## saikat.bis (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I myself wasn't much impressed by their website and I didn't find any review on their service too! I am a 4 years experienced Oracle Developer and last time I checked out on Skilled workers list I was qualified. If I'm gonna apply for myself how good is the chance that I'll be able to find myself a decent job within a couple of weeks of arrival?


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

saikat.bis said:


> Hello,
> This is Saikat to introduce myself. I'm looking to make a move to Canada by post mid 2010, under skilled immigrant category.
> 
> I capacitate myself as Oracle PL/SQL developer, with 4 years of experience. I have been in consultation of "Global Immigration Consultancy Services" (gicsgroup(dot)com) for some time now. They have assured me of getting me a decent job with decent salary in Canada. What I'm not able to find is a review from anyone on their quality of service. I don't want to land myself up to any awkward situations, like a job that doesn't suit my credentials etc. I don't have any friend or family member over there, so I would be completely on my own.
> ...


Hi

Check if they are members of CSIC (Canadian society of immigration consulatants)
Only CSIC members and Canadian lawyers are eligible to work immigration law.

Any one else is a fraud and does not have the right to give that service.

Contact [email protected] for free advise.

Jade


----------



## gmchangazi (Nov 21, 2008)

*job before landing*

its false staement that you got a job before landing,its possible when you successfull got a immigration

khan





saikat.bis said:


> Hello,
> This is Saikat to introduce myself. I'm looking to make a move to Canada by post mid 2010, under skilled immigrant category.
> 
> I capacitate myself as Oracle PL/SQL developer, with 4 years of experience. I have been in consultation of "Global Immigration Consultancy Services" (gicsgroup(dot)com) for some time now. They have assured me of getting me a decent job with decent salary in Canada. What I'm not able to find is a review from anyone on their quality of service. I don't want to land myself up to any awkward situations, like a job that doesn't suit my credentials etc. I don't have any friend or family member over there, so I would be completely on my own.
> ...


----------



## saikat.bis (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Khan and @Jade, for the help


----------



## vimal27 (May 19, 2009)

*Advice*

If you plan to move to canada you first check whether your qualify under the Priority Occupation List of Canada. Then, check your points and if you satisfy 67 points you would then be eligible to submit your visa application.

Global Immigration Website is highly impressive and looks very clear in explaining all the visa options. You can check the website once again . No other website is clear like global immigration as to my knowledge. The testimonials and feedback given also is promising. I even called them on looking at your query and was quiet impressed on their advice on visa process. 

Before applying, check your eligibility very clearly and verify whether your occupational duties and responsibilities matches exactly with the Canadian High Commissions requirement. Otherwise the application would be rejected. There are lot of application being refused because of this reason and the same is available in the forum. 

Regarding job, it is possible only on receipt of your visa. This you can verify with them once again. Check whether they offer on landing support in Canada if you do not have friends. As far as Canada is concerned, we can find out community people living in high numbers.


----------

